# Vape King More Incomming Stock



## Gizmo (2/6/15)

Doge X V2





Mutation X V4





Velocity RDA






Cherry Bomber





Castigador Box Mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/6/15)

Restock

Taifun GT2
Derringer RDA
Drip Tips 1500 mixed.
Terminator Box Mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaan Gerber (2/6/15)

Nice things coming in!

When are you expecting the Velocity RDA?
Any indication on price?


----------



## Gizmo (2/6/15)

They all in stock at supplier. ETA is usually 7-9 days.

Pricing will be confirmed only after customs.


----------

